# [SOLVED] can't install PCI driver



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've just reinstalled XP on Fujitsu Siemens L7310GW and everything but the wireless connection is working fine. Looking at the device manager (pic attached) it would appear that the PCI card is not installed, indeed there isn't a wireless icon on the task bar, not in Network Connections. I can't work out how to install the driver though

The card is a Lite-on WN2302A-F4 and I've downloaded the drivers (pic attached of files downloaded). When I used the device manager installation wizard it fails to find the files it's looking for. Are the files I've got the correct ones and how do I install the drivers?

Any help would be grately received!

Thanks Jim


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Try to right click the .inf file and see if there is a install option.
If so try that.
It often works


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Pat, 
Thanks for your post. The setup information file did have the option to intsall but when I selected it it didn't really doing anything It aknowledged I'd selected it, opening the sercurity warning window, flashed the screen when I choose open but nothing changed. Any other ideas? 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Is this the driver that you have?
http://support.de.ts.fujitsu.com/Do...&ClassID=4A124D53-5C5C-4D19-A295-E70AE82D048E


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Pat,

The driver I download is: http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/Downl...C2-D98CE773007C&Status=True&Component=WN2302A mPCI WLAN IEEE802.11 b/g

Seems to be the same card but covers the Alimo L7310. the driver you suggested is 6 times the size? I'll give it try when I get home

thanks
Jim


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Jim1982,
According to Fugitsu this should be the driver:
http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/Downl...C2-D98CE773007C&Status=True&Component=WN2302A
This driver has to be manually installed through the Device Manager:

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Network Controller error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to and guide it to the *net5211.inf* (Setup Information) file.
XP should install the driver.

You also need to install the Modem Driver (Simple Communiction error):
http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/Downl...2-D98CE773007C&Status=True&Component=MDC56S-I

Extract the driver to a folder and run the setup exe file.
If it fails to install use the same procedure above, but guide it to the *mdmhamrw. inf* file.

If either driver fails to install please do this so I can ID the driver you need:

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Just to clarify, the *PCI Simple Communications Controller* is the dial-up modem, the *Ethernet Controller* will be the Wireless card.


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for your post.

I had already installed Pat's suggested driver before I read your post. Windows happily installed the driver and I now have the familiar wireless icon on the task bar. I've added the modem driver too. The one you suggested was the one I was trying to install initially but it wouldn't acknowledge it was there?

So I have this driver installed http://support.de.ts.fujitsu.com/Do...&ClassID=4A124D53-5C5C-4D19-A295-E70AE82D048E. I tried to uninstall to try your suggested driver again but when I did it automatically detects a driver and installs it. However, according to the task manager the device is working properly.

Although I have the icon back it isn't showing any wireless networks in range. There is one in range and I'm on it now on my laptop and indeed I've that the Fujitu machine working on it before I reinstalled XP. I was expecting a list of networks would appear at this stage, allowing me to connect as normal. Am I missing a step? This is the first time I've done this and I'm not going to let it beat me I've switch off the anti virus and firewall just in case they were interfering.

Thanks for your help.

Jim

oh sorry forgot to say I don't have any yellow markers in the device manager.
Jim


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Can you ID this WLan card for me?
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager

Right click on the WLan (under Network Controllers)>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

I want to "see" if the driver you installed is compatible.

Have you tried to go to ADD/Remove Programs and uninstall the Atheros program (If listed)? 
Then go to the Device Manager and uninstall the WLan driver you installed.

You may then try the driver I posted in post #6.


Did the Modem driver install correctly?

Bill


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Bill,

Thanks for coming back to me.
Ok the card ID is coming up with;
device instance Id; PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001A&SUBSYS_2052168C&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&30

Under the advance tab I have the following settings;
802.11b Preamble Long and Short
Map registers 256
Network address Not present seclected or blank space for value
Power save mode Normal
Radio on/off On
scan valid interval 60

Under add/remove programs I don't have one with Atheros in the title, the nearst I guess is "Wireless LAN Client Installation Program". I tried to install you suggested driver initially but it wouldn't reconise it through device manager. 

Yes the modem seems ok, Smart link 56K voice modem.

What do you think?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Uninstall the "Wireless LAN Client Installation Program" in Add/Remove programs
Open the Device Manager and uninstall the WLAN card under Network Devices.
Reboot the computer.
If the "New Hardware" wizard appears select cancel

Download this driver:
http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/Downl...C2-D98CE773007C&Status=True&Component=WN2302A
Extract (unzip) the driver to a folder.

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Network Controller error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to and guide it to the *net5211.inf* (Setup Information) file.
XP should install the driver.

I have checked the "code" you have posted to the code in this driver. It is exactly the same. I am unable to verify the driver you installed. 

If you still have issues you can try this generic driver:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5001X&system=1


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

No joy I'm afraid. Althought the driver you suggested did actually install this time. The other driver wouldn't install, I'm not sure if its a legit download. I'll plug it in directly to the router tomorrow (not at my house) and look at the channel settings??

Not given up quite yet!

Thanks for you help this far, I think I've got a better understanding of the process now which was half the point of the exercise!

Jim


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

With the first driver (the one that installed) are you able to "view" wireless connects?

Bill


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Bill,
No it doesn't show up any networks. My other machine probably picks up 8 different networks from the same room. 
I've had a good search and I can't see any option to turn the network card on/off just as a thought.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

What do you have showing in Network Connections?
Go to Start>Control Panel (switch to classic view)>Network Connections.

Bill


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Bill,
I've got the standard icons under Network Connections, local area connection and wireless. I recall having the same issues with my mother's laptop, never did get that resolved!
Jim


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Can I get a screenshot of both the Device Manager and Network Connections?
Also this please:
Go to *Start*>*Run*
Type "*cmd*" (without the quotes)
Select *Go*
A Dos window will open.
Type "*ipconfig /all*" (without the quotes) Note the space between *g* and */*
Press *Enter*

Then at the prompt type "*ping www.google.com*" (again without the quotes)
Again at the promt type "*ping www.aol.com*" (again without the quotes)

*Right* click on the black screen 
Choose *Select All *and *Paste* the results here.


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Bill,

The laptop is my girlfriends and I've given it back to her for now as it still works on the physical connection. I'm traveling this week but I'll try the above when I'm back. Thanks for your help.
Jim


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Keep us posted.
Bill


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Bill,

I'ts taken me a while to get back to this but I'm still having trouble with the wireless connection I'm afraid. I've tried ping as advised in your last post. This is the result;

"Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lesley>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-E3-45-D7-26

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-D0-83-81-1D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 April 2010 11:36:48
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 April 2010 11:36:48

C:\Documents and Settings\Lesley>ping www.google.com

Pinging www-tmmdi.l.google.com [216.239.59.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.239.59.99: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=55
Reply from 216.239.59.99: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=55
Reply from 216.239.59.99: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=55
Reply from 216.239.59.99: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 216.239.59.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 46ms, Average = 41ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lesley>ping www.aol.com

Pinging www-east.aol.com.aol.akadns.net [64.12.244.203] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 64.12.244.203:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Lesley>ping"

Does that mean anything to you? Attached also are screen shots of the device manager and network conncetions. Any thoughts?
Many thanks,
Jim


----------



## ghrark (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

hi may i join in on this problem? bill, correct me if i am wrong but isnt the internet connection (internet gateway in network connections) supposed to be enabled for the wireless card to work correctly?

EDIT: check the pictures that he posted to make sure.

also jim if you want, you can enable that and see if that solves the problem. i dont have an internet connection (internet gateway) on my machine at all but i also don't have a wireless card either.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Please post the exact make and model of the Modem and Router.

Bill


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Ghrark,
Once the network cable is unplugged the option to enable the gateway goes (screen dump was taken with cable connected). If I try to enable with the cable attached it says connecting then nothing happends

Bill,
I'm assuming its a router/modem combination? its a;
O2 wireless box II
BULK: DSLWBC683ECE6
MAC: 002417B080C4
SN: CP0936TF5A7 (60)
MBW02683SRE3.

O2 says its a;
Thomson SpeedTouch TG585v7 
Broadcom 6338 ADSL chipset 
O2 firmware version is 7.4.2.6.0.

Device manager says the only over installed modem is Smart Link 56K Voice Modem but I's guess thats not part of this issue.

Sorry for being a pain on this one.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## ghrark (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

let me ask you this: how is this PC connected to this router\modem? if you are using Ethernet, then it's plugged into a network card. if you are using USB, then you need to install the USB drivers for this device to work. my suggestion is to look <a href="http://www.thomsonbroadbandpartner.com/dsl-modems-gateways/products/product-detail.php?id=161">HERE</a> and choose which revision you have. here you can find downloadable pictures and manuals. you can also find installation guides and lots more information on your particular product. i recommend redoing your setup and follow the directions. if you don't have the cd, although thompson cannot give you one, you might be able to find one online. that's all i can help with right now until i know more about how this router\modem (wierd to have the modem built right into the router) is hooked up at your home. also check to make sure the MAC ID of the MODEM side is registered with your internet provider. but i really think this is a network installation issue.


----------



## ghrark (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

hmm upon further review of the O2 suggestions provided by Jim. try looking at the follow address. it is a forum for the O2 broadband devices. http://www.o2user.co.uk/forum/o2-broadband-tutorial-section/671-o2-wireless-box-ii-guide.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Have you tried to connect to another wireless connection (Wifi Hotspot, School, Library etc.) to see if you can connect via wirelessly?

Have you reset the Modem to factory settings?
Your modem may have issues.

This will help us determine if it is your setup or something else.


----------



## ghrark (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

well resetting the modem might help but he can't connect wirelessly or wired. it sounds like the router isn't working either which of course would point back to modem since it's built-in on the router. i would definitely try a hotspot or internet cafe (it's everywhere now) and see if you connect there, as suggested above. if you can connect there, then it's definitely something with your router\modem. if not, then your card isn't installed right or it's bad.


----------



## jim1982 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all your help but I've given up and installed a Belkin wireless card. It happily installed it self and works perfectly. Something must have happened with I reinstalled Windows. Still £8 for the card isn't too bad

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ghrark (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can't install PCI driver*

thanks for the reply. if the belkin's working then that card is definitely bad. good idea to buy another card. hope that it lasts long time for you!


----------



## prakash2 (May 24, 2010)

I have China made PCI Port and need drivers.


----------

